
Running Go on Azure Web Sites - mrry
http://www.wadewegner.com/2014/12/4-simple-steps-to-run-go-language-in-azure-websites/
======
Someone1234
Azure websites are well priced and have a great UI. But holy heck are they
annoying as heck to get anything running on.

I tried to port over some existing PHP software, then utilise an Azure MS SQL
database. However it appears that an Azure MS SQL connection requires a
completely different PHP extension than a normal MS SQL instance, and while
Microsoft themselves have produced one[1] as well as others, I never did get
it to work.

I literally spend three solid days trying to get PHP talking to Azure MS SQL.
Never did quite get it to work, it took me almost a whole day just to figure
out how to install PHP extensions (hint: you have to copy the right type of
extension binary into two locations, then reference it in the web-UI as
shown[0], if you upload any of the wrong type of binary then nothing loads).

I guess ultimately it was still a "win" for Microsoft as I finally gave up and
purchased a much more expensive VPS instead (A0 Basic). $14 Vs. $9. With the
VPS I was able to get the whole thing up and running in under an hour Vs. 3
days wasted with Azure websites with no substantial results.

PS - Why haven't the Azure websites team gone through the most popular
software on the internet and written guides e.g. Wordpress, Drupal, PHPBB,
Magento, etc.

[0] [http://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/documentation/articles/web-...](http://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/documentation/articles/web-sites-php-configure/)

[1] [http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/download/details.aspx?id=2009...](http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/download/details.aspx?id=20098)

~~~
actionscripted
We've been looking at Azure and other services like Amazon's Elastic Beanstalk
and truly the one thing that would make it all easier to explore is a solid
guide for common software.

Great, I've got an instance running! How do I handle DB setup? What about
app/media storage? How do we add SSL?

You can generally work your way through adding the necessary systems to the
stack and gluing things together but an official guide or two would be
invaluable and give me the feeling that I'm doing things The Right Way.

~~~
SEJeff
FWIW: This is exactly why places like Heroku are in business. They handle
these sorts of details for people who aren't comfortable or able to do it for
themselves.

Remember that PaaS != IaaS. Also, Redhat's openshift isn't too bad and you can
get the code running on your own hardware, so ++.

